# Most preferred 8 string scale length



## Andrenighthound (Jun 7, 2014)

25.5"
27"
28.5"
30.2"


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jun 7, 2014)

My only two 8 strings have been 26.5" (Schecter C8) and 29.4" (Ibanez M80M) scales.

Of the two, I find the longer one feels and sounds better to play than the shorter one.

Since 29.4" wasn't an option, I voted for 28.5" - an inch shorter I could do... an inch longer would probably be starting to get difficult up towards the nut end of things.

26.5" was definitely not long enough for me. I like strings with plenty of tension and this scale length had me walking the tightrope of finding strings heavy enough to feel good to play and light enough to still have a snappy guitar-like attack. I never did find a balance I was entirely happy with.

The 29.4" was a snap though. I used the gauges listed as stock for the M8M (ie. what Meshuggah use) and went with a slightly heavier low string. I tune to drop E with it and it feels and sounds absolutely killer. 

When I was shopping around for my second 8 string, I played a few 27" Ibanez models and didn't really find that the extra half inch of scale length made any appreciable difference. Within minutes of sitting down to play the M80M I knew that's what I'd been looking for. Comfortable to play and the attack is super snappy even right down low.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2014)

27


----------



## ceiling_fan (Jun 7, 2014)

If I was building a straight scale custom 8 I would go 28 inches. For me that's the right middle ground tension wise. I really don't like the sound of unwound strings past 27" but it's better than having a dull tone for a Low F or whatever.


----------



## 7stg (Jun 7, 2014)

I chose 30.2, and 28.5 would be my minimum. Every short scale 8 I have played has had a muddy low end. I have an Ibanez m80m, its got a 29.4 inch scale and it is substantially more clear and defined in the low end compared to any 27 inch scaled 8 that I have played.


----------



## teddy_baca (Jun 7, 2014)

27. The rest are too damn huge for me  I think 28 sounds great but feels like a damn bass to me


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 7, 2014)

This is weird. What made you choose those scale lengths? IMO you should have a 26.5, 28 and 28.625 in there as well, since those are pretty common. I voted 27, but I prefer 27.5 or 28. 28.625 is just a touch too long for me to play without changing some patterns due to the long stretches.


----------



## Dayn (Jun 8, 2014)

27" because I do a tonne of very wide chord phrasings. Those fractions of an inch add up over that many frets near the nut.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jun 8, 2014)

30"

Clarity, AND since I have large hands and long fingers, I can spread 'em for huge chords


----------



## Mike (Jun 8, 2014)

I like 27 for playability. The longer the scale, the harder it gets for me to shred the same way as I do on say a 25.5 scale guitar. I like to go fast.


----------



## Andrenighthound (Jun 10, 2014)

I have an agile 30.2 and 28.5 waiting for a 27" (dc800).. For me the problem with the 30.2 is hard to bend strings. Even with an .009 I have a lot of tension and can snap it with a big bend. I use a .008 for my 27" seven stringer and now can make huge bends... 
This is were a multi scale would be great for me so I can use .010s for high e and bend without snapping the string.


----------



## Johnathan (Jun 11, 2014)

Anything between 27'' and 30'' is acceptable for me. I currently play on 27'', but would like to go beyond 28''.


----------



## petervindel (Jun 11, 2014)

I own a 30.2" myself, but have tried a few short scale Ibanez's (not sure what lenght), and I found them hard to play. To me 30.2" feels more natural on an 8 string.


----------



## Thaeon (Jun 11, 2014)

Multiscale. You get the length on the low end for better clarity and usibilty and warmth on the high end.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jun 11, 2014)

^
What he said. Straight scale 8's don't make sense for standard (4ths) tuning. 
Maybe if you're doing smaller intervals between strings it might work out, but who does that really? Not many people I would wager.

I think 27" is the current standard as it's not so long as to make the high strings too tight and unbendable, and not so short as to make the low's too floppy/boomy. 
The problem is it's ALSO not so long as to make the low strings really snap, and not so short as to take that bit of harshness off the highs ... jack of all trades but master of none.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 17, 2014)

Personally? 27.5" 

It kind of sucks for the high strings but the more tension on the bass side, the better. 

27.5" to 26.5" is absolutely perfect. Easy to play, great on the tension and tone.


----------



## DeathChord (Jun 17, 2014)

For me, it's 29.4


----------



## Andrenighthound (Jun 18, 2014)

Do you think 27" scale would be long enough if you wanted the 7th and 8th string to sound more like a bass? 

I ask this because many want a longer scale to use smaller strings for more harmonics and like the sound of thinner strings. I'm hoping I can use like a .090- .094, or perhaps even larger gauge 8th string tuned to low E and be able to have good snap for a bass slap?


----------

